# Spares Packup for Extended Touring



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you were going away for extended (> 3 months) periods abroad, what spares would you carry with you? 
I already have general tools/toolkit and screws/nuts washers etc.

I appreciate there is a danger of 'overdoing' it, so I have 2 general lists and want to restrict it to just relevant parts specific to my particular marque/model van that might be hard to get in out of the way places and doesn't take up too much room, so far I've got...

*1. Chassis (2.8 Fiat JTD):-* 
Fan belt - Fuel filter - Oil filter - Bodge tape - Bulbs - Fuses - Large jubilee clip for turbo pipe - Wiper blades - Mirror glass -

*2. Habitation (Hymer B504):-* 
Reich water pump - Gas regulator - Fuses for elecktroblok -

Any further suggestions for the list would be appreciated.

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Add a selection of plastic cable ties, they weigh nothing and can be used for SO many jobs !!

Tube of super glue.

Wire (electric and garden type) agian can be soooo useful 

Length of sturdy rope/strap

A couple of ratchet straps

Plenty of loo blue (its pricey abroad) 

And most important "A sense of humour"

Now b******* off and have a lovely time !!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps I should have explained more clearly, I was on about Vehicle specific spares, ie Ducato and Hymer, not general stuff.

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A healthy and functioning credit card. ...................... thats it.

You can never plan too far ahead with machines.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A packet of tyre valve caps ( if that's what you call them - things that stop dust getting into the valve). We lost two last trip.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One thing I got caught out with last year was the drive belt for my Peugeot Speedfight 100cc scooter. When it snapped in Roquefort in southern France I though, no problem its a French bike, plenty of scooter places about it wont be an issue. Oh how wrong was I!

after visiting 7 bike shops the best I could get was a shrug and "maybe 2 weeks to get a belt"!!!!. In the end I had to have one shipped from the UK and fitted by a very helpful Honda Dealer in Albi. It still took another 4 days as the belt arrived on the Friday and they were shut until Tuesday! Even when I turned up at mid day as agreed they had shut for 2 hours for lunch or to go and make Lurve or whatever they get up to for hours at lunchtime.

I carry a spare now!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry, thats exactly why I want a to take a few bits with me, mainly stuff that has been known to fail fairly regularly in the past. I've had the turbo pipe blow off twice on Ducato's, hence the large jubilee clip.
I don't want to be messing about chasing up or waiting for spares if something does go pearshaped.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spares*

Peejay - here is what I have, based on previous failures....

Fiat side - I take nothing. Fiat parts are easy to come by. I do have a spare bulb kit though to comply with law, and also a few fuses.

Habitation side...

Water pump, fuses, pipe that goes from cylinder to the regulator.

I should really carry a spare regulator too.

Russell


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a habit of forgetting things, twice I've driven off in different cars without putting the oil filler cap back on, and once the rad cap, so one of each of those 

It would depend where you're going too perhaps?

A Caterham 7 doesn't come as standard with a spare wheel, part of the reason I'm told is that the industry failure rate for alternators is higher than the average frequency of punctures, so you should take an alternator before thinking about the heavy wheel!

Having said that, how available is your tyre size? A second tyre only that could be fitted locally?

Add a fuel filter/sedimenter?

The phone number of several people in the UK expert in your particular engine, heater, electric set up etc, possibly with a list of DHL office addresses near where you're going? A bit I needed last summer was about £1200 from a local (50 mile taxi ride) dealer, or about £400 delivered Post Restante 5 miles away from a specialist next working day.


What things are likely to happen to your vehicle, and how many would be annoying rather than deal breakers? Then its weight and space vs cost. An ECU vs satellite TV


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grizzlyj; Off to Turkey and the Eastern European countries on the way and possibly into TRNC and Southern Cyprus.

Rad cap sounds good, hadn't thought of that.

Alternator might be taking it a bit far but I get your point.

Should be ok for tyres, thought about an inner tube but cancelled that out.

Fuel filter is on the list.

Heres the list again so far....

*1. Chassis (2.8 Fiat JTD):-* 
Fan belt - Fuel filter - Oil filter - Bulbs - Fuses - Large jubilee clip for turbo pipe - Wiper blades - Mirror glass - Rad Cap

*2. Habitation (Hymer B504):-* 
Water pump - Gas regulator - Elecktroblok fuses - Spare LED's -

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I carry two belts for the vans engine bits (fan belt and water pump?) but thats it. Some spare bulbs of ebay that probably wont work.

I do wonder about going full time in a Swift (British) van but I guess its easy enough to get stuff shipped out. It wont be as if Im in a hurry to go anywhere!

Whats the best make of van to have then chassis and habitation in Europe for ease of spare parts and repair?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

On the Timberland habitation side I carry a spare water pump and fuses.

On the Fiat side spare bulbs and fuses.

Beside the vehicle road kit I have a tool kit, duck tape, WD 40, small compressor, tow rope and bungees.

Fiat spares are readily available in most places we have visited with the van.

A word of warning to those who don't carry a spare wheel if you plan to visit Turkey, Morocco and North Africa I suggest you get a spare.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

BarryD said:


> Whats the best make of van to have then chassis and habitation in Europe for ease of spare parts and repair?


Good question, something that is easily fixed and with no complex electronics.
Thats why a lot of overlanders prefer the older, simpler chassis vehicles like the old Merc vans.

I'm stuck with me Hymer on a Fiart, hence the parts list. 8)



Don Madge said:


> A word of warning to those who don't carry a spare wheel if you plan to visit Turkey, Morocco and North Africa I suggest you get a spare.


Thanks Don, duly noted - I have a spare but do you reckon its worth carrying an inner tube? Doesn't take up much space.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm. Good point Pete. We are thinking of upgrading but most of the stuff on our 1996 Konitiki can be fixed with a hammer, WD40 or Insulation tape. Im not impressed with anything ive seen so far. most of the full timers I have met are in old barges as well


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks Don, duly noted - I have a spare but do you reckon its worth carrying an inner tube? Doesn't take up much space.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

A spare tube could be useful.

The main Fiat agents in Turkey are "TOFAS" never used them but I've seen plenty of branches doted around the country.

The Turks are like the Moroccans they will have a go at repairing items if they can.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Heavy wire for makeshift exhaust repairs, or evan a spare rubber exhaust hanger


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Windscreen wipers
Pressure tape (the stuff that seals under pressure when wet)
Fuel can and filler with filter
oil, brake fluid, distilled water etc
Fuses etc
Clear repair tape for lights / orange for indicators
Spare keys (all locks)
Batteries for alarm fob, key fob etc
Jack / bottle jack - and do a wheel change on a nice sunny day!!!
Water / fuel caps
Toilet cassette seal
2nd EHU cable & keys for EHU boxes
Washers for shower hose
Fridge catch
locker catch

And last but not least.......ME..go on, please

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Andy;

I'd take you no probs, payload could be an issue though, what with all these spares I'm taking. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every other vehicle in Turkey was a Fiat when last there in May. They must get serviced somewhere?

Ray.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
For the mechanical side only carry things that you are prepared to change yourself by the roadside or that a call out mechanic can easlily change by the side of the road like say a fan belt.

Otheriwse look at carrying electrical/gas stuff as as opposed to mechanical as this is more likely what you will need so thing of bulbs fuses (thing of all the different fuses in your van - do you have a spare for all of them) cable ties (a life saver) a roll or 2 of gaffa tape, and a good multi purpose bit of kit is a roll of self amalgamating tape (£5 from maplins or a satellite shop)

A multi tester is another good thing to have on board too.

Phill


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Halfords do a nice little trailer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Every other vehicle in Turkey was a Fiat when last there in May. They must get serviced somewhere?


Thanks Ray, take your point, I realise spares are availble all over Europe and beyond 'eventually', but carrying a few items that have been prone to fail will give us some peace of mind knowing that we have a quick solution to some potential problems.



drcotts said:


> Hi
> For the mechanical side only carry things that you are prepared to change yourself by the roadside or that a call out mechanic can easlily change by the side of the road like say a fan belt.
> 
> Otheriwse look at carrying electrical/gas stuff as as opposed to mechanical as this is more likely what you will need so thing of bulbs fuses (thing of all the different fuses in your van - do you have a spare for all of them) cable ties (a life saver) a roll or 2 of gaffa tape, and a good multi purpose bit of kit is a roll of self amalgamating tape (£5 from maplins or a satellite shop)
> ...


Thanks Phil, that all makes perfect sense, apart from the multi tester, I could take one, but probably wouldn't have a clue what to do with it if needed. :lol:



TonyT said:


> Halfords do a nice little trailer


Good point, but then i'd have to buy a towbar to pull it, or I could always get SVTech to uprate my payload. :lol:

Seriously though thanks for all the suggestions, I think i've got a good idea of what vehicle/coversion specific items I'm going to take now and surprisingly theres not much on the list really.

1. Chassis (2.8 Fiat JTD):- 
Fan belt - Fuel filter - Oil filter - Bulbs - Fuses - Large jubilee clip for turbo pipe - Wiper blades - Mirror glass - Rad Cap - Inner Tube.

2. Habitation (Hymer B504):- 
Water pump - Gas regulator - Elecktroblok fuses - Spare LED's -

I already have all the general stuff mentioned like tiewraps, bodge tape etc etc.

Pete


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

hi pete, thanks for this posting, very useful as we are going for six months next year, so given so good ideas about what to take.
just a point though, do you need the filters? if the van is serviced prior to the trip you should be fine for 3 months.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I also was wondering about the lack of items suggested!

Its quite a different perspective to suggest to someone else what to take, rather than imagine yourself on a quiet road with no passing traffic, no phone signal, you can't speak the lingo and you have yet to determine the source of the problem 

In this scenario, this most important items are fuel, kettle and teabags


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

txe4man said:


> hi pete, thanks for this posting, very useful as we are going for six months next year, so given so good ideas about what to take.
> just a point though, do you need the filters? if the van is serviced prior to the trip you should be fine for 3 months.


Hi, we'll probably be away for anything up to 6 months, I like to change our oil every 6 months so an oil change while away is a possibility and then I could supply the filter if they haven't got one. I could also do it myself if pushed :roll: 
Fuel filters can get contaminated/blocked (can't they) hence carrying one of those.

And yes grizzly, plenty of tea bags, not forgetting the spare regulator so I always have the gas to heat the water up, belt & braces :lol:

Pete


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

In the 1970s I carried a spare gearbox in the back of the Moggy van. At the time it seemed a good idea.


SD


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> In the 1970s I carried a spare gearbox in the back of the Moggy van. At the time it seemed a good idea.
> 
> SD


Mine used to be plugs,points,coil,spare dizzy cap,dynamo,fanbelts,bulbs,filters and fuel pump. Jack,tow chain 2 spares or inner tubes,wiper blades etc. and do you remember the emergency fold out windscreens,why don't we need them now-or do we?That was in 1974!


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Peejay, aside from the spares you mean, having had an accident on holiday this year I realised not enough in the first aid box, yes you can get things from the chemist but much more expensive than here...just thought worth a mention...
Margaret  Have a good time by the way


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Margaret;

Thats a good point, we have two first aid boxes, one in the cab and one in the garage.
We also have a pouch with everyday stuff like plasters, Aspirins, Rennies etc in the bathroom.

Pete


----------

